# Bad breath & Teething



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Here is my over protective question of the day...

The past week or so Ruby (5 months old) has been losing a lot of her baby teeth and her adult teeth have been coming in right behind that. I've noticed she has some really bad breath. Smells like blood and just a general foul odor. I also noticed last night that the glands in her neck, right below the back of her jaw are swollen to about the size of grapes on both sides. I called the vet and we have an appointment for this afternoon just to double check that she doesn't have an infection somewhere. 

She is acting and eating fine.. I am sure that I am just being paranoid.

Have any of you noticed this in your dogs when they were teething?


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Yes, it was awful. The bad breath came & went until Sadie was about 8 months. Smells like bloody fish. 

It goes away, don't worry about it.


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh yes, Denali is also 5 months and teething and has horrible breath! I did research it (on here and online) and chalked it up to teething. Before that, we tried brushing her teeth and dental bones but nothing was helping. Lately, her gums have been so red and swollen that we have given her a break from the brushing. Last week, I managed to pull one of her teeth out (it was hanging by a thread) and another one (a molar) literally just fell out of her mouth as she was standing in the kitchen! Poor thing is very uncomfortable and biting everything. I just froze a wet wash cloth and will give that to her later for some relief! Any other teething relief advice out there would be great!


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Bella is the same, she has lost quite a few and is gnawing on everything or anyone for relief of the pain. I have been giving her ice cubes, not sure if they work but she has fun chasing it round the kitchen floor


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

So glad to hear that there are others going through the same! We just got back from the vet and he did note that her nodes in her neck are slightly enlarged, but none of the other ones throughout her body are. Her mouth looked fine, no signs of infection...so he said it could be allergies or a slight reaction from her shot she had last week. Even said it could be "normal" for her.

They were so nice -- didn't make me feel silly for bringing her in and didn't even charge me anything! 

Here's to hoping our girls feel better soon. I like the frozen wash cloth idea, going to go do that right now.


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

This is completely normal. If you search "blood breath" in the forum, you'll find lots of threads on this topic, like this one and this one for example. Luckily, it will go away once she is done teething, which will be over before you know it!


----------

